# Determining KH and GH levels...



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm using a Hagen test kit and I need a bit of clarification...

According to the test kit:
GH is 40 mg/l
KH is 20 mg/l

My PH is 6.6

There is a conversion for KH from mg/l, what is it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

mg/l is ppm


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

GH and KH are measured in either degrees or ppm/mg/l. There are 17.9 ppm per degree. Your water is a soft 2.23 dg and your kh is just over 1. With such low kh keep an eye on your pH and dont add co2 w/o taking steps to raise your kh.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I know it was too good to last, Mr. Doyle. I thought the conversion rate was 17.1, not 17.9.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

My numbers come right off the Aquarium Pharm gh/kh test kit instructions


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

What suggestions do you have to raise KH? And then of course maintain it. You are right everytime I inject I have major PH fluctuation.


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

how about baking soda? 

http://dataguru.org/misc/aquarium/calKH.asp


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok now you've got me curious. My test kit instructions say to add drops until the water turns from x color to x color and everything reads in mg/l

My KH took 5 drops...
and my GH took 16 drops.

My pH has been steady at 8.0

Should I worry or leave it be?

Thanks in advance...I can't get back here too often,...school is killing me


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your Kh is fine. Your ph won't drop much by adding Co2. Not to the point where you will stress out fish. @ 30ppm CO2 you ph would likely drop to about 6.7. Thats a good range for most fish (maybe not african cichlids but they don't belong in planted tanks anyway).


----------

